# Changing health insurance policy mid-pregnancy



## triona (10 Apr 2013)

Hi,

Our health insurance policy is due for renewal on 1st May. I'm pregnant and our baby is due on 1st June. Usually I would shop around for health insurance each year. I'm just wondering if there are any pitfalls that I should be aware of this year if I change policy. I don't want any complications regarding level of cover or hospital adminstration. 

Thanks, Triona


----------



## Nutso (10 Apr 2013)

If you are already covered and change insurers you will still be covered.  The only difference will be if you take a policy that has extra / higher benefits than the one you are on, in which case you won't be covered for the first 6 months of the new policy.


----------

